# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Baston bailarin + desaparición

## ElKazam

Hola, vi una version del baston bailarin muy buena en la que el mago hace levitar un baston rojo alrededor del cuerpo etc... pero alfinal al sostenerlo por los extremos se convierte en un pañuelo de seda rojo.
 Para mi queda mucho mejor el final, obiamente es el baston de desaparicion fantasio de plastico pero adaptado para que sea tambien baston bailarin.
 Osea que le haces un agujero para pasar el HI como el baston bailarin y ya esta tenes un efecto hermoso.

----------


## letang

No he usado nunca el bastón bailarín, pero te pongo un comentario leído en otro foro al respecto del mismo tema, combinar el bastón bailarín con el de desaparición.

Comentaba Xavier Tápias que para el bastón bailarín los hilos tienen que estar a una distancia muy muy precisa, para que se mantenga el centro de gravedad y todo eso.
En un bastón plegable es muy difícil marcar esas zonas para que coincidan siempre. Puede llegarse a posicioens aproximadas, pero conviene más tenerlo milimétricamente preparado para evitar problemas.
Para un solo uso se podría usar. Ajustas cada cosa en su sitio perfectamente y cuando terminas, se acabó. Pero la idea sería tenerlo preparado para repetirlo, y es ahí donde podrían surgir los problemas, ya que al abrirlo de nuevo podrían no estar en la misma posición relativa anterior.

La idea quizá pueda ser factible, pero Xavier Tápias, que sí que conoce estos aparatos, no la recomendaba. Recomendaba usar cada bastón para su cometido.

Un saludo!.

----------


## ElKazam

Yo tengo el de desaparicion y lo uso tambien para bailarin, no digo que ande tan bien como el Baston Bailarin pero con practica podes llegar a algo bueno.
 Te dejo un video del efecto que te digo, se realizo en el programa argentino ShowMatch, por eso esta el presentador y luego el mago hace otros trucos  :Wink1:             : http://youtube.com/watch?v=zPpYgzonKPI

----------


## quiquem

Para agregar datos a lo que dejo ALKAZAM les cuento que el mago en cuestion se llama Jarvier Bernigaud trabaja con Adrian Guerra y hace cosas muy buenas de manipulación y sobre todo gran persona.

----------


## mayico

no se nada de manipulació de cartas, y no digo que este mago sea malo, pero... tendría que ensayar un poco mas la manipulación de naipes, por lo demas... si me gustó.

----------


## ElKazam

no tiene nada que ver la manipulación de naipes en este hilo

----------


## si66

> no se nada de manipulació de cartas, y no digo que este mago sea malo, pero... tendría que ensayar un poco mas la manipulación de naipes, por lo demas... si me gustó.


Si no sabes de manipulación, con que criterio decis que esta mal, o que debe ensayar?. Me podrias decir que cosas le ves mal a la mini rutina (porque no puede hacer mas de 4 minutos) que hizo con cartas?
Yo lo veo bastante bien en la manipulacion y por eso te pregunto.

----------


## letang

La rutina de manipulación me parece correcta, las hay mejores claro, pero también los hay peores.

Lo que ODIO realmente es el formato de este programa, cuando enfocan al presentador pooniendo cara de PANOLI. En serio, la primera vez que vi un vídeo de este programa no os imagináis cómo me repateaba, y sus comentarios con tono completamente falso "oh, no, pero dónde estan las cartas" "ohhhh, papelitos".

No sé a quien se le ocurriría este formato de realización pero desde luego era pa' echarle de comer aparte.

----------


## Kal-El

Las cartas salen del baston :Confused:   :roll: 

El baston se convierte en carta :Confused:   :roll: 

O todo carta y baston se transforma en pañuelo :Confused:   :roll: 

ElKazam: Cuando vea el video el video te digo...   :Wink:

----------


## Noelia

Aprovechando este hilo, me gustaría saber qué tamaño de pañuelo se necesita para cuando desaparece el bastón. Es que me quiero comprar el bastón, pero dice que se necesitan dos pañuelos (no incluidos), pero no dice de qué tamaño.

----------


## rafa cama

> Aprovechando este hilo, me gustaría saber qué tamaño de pañuelo se necesita para cuando desaparece el bastón. Es que me quiero comprar el bastón, pero dice que se necesitan dos pañuelos (no incluidos), pero no dice de qué tamaño.


Mejor que el pañuelo te recomiendo streamers, que pueden ser más largos, al ser más estrechos. Con pañuelos cuadrados, más de 45 cm es meterte en problemas. Otra opción sería pañuelos rombo de 60 cm, o quizás de 90. Supongo que irían bien, aunque no lo he probado. Yo uso de momento 6 streamers de esos que venden para FP.

El principal problemilla puede ser que el bastón, relleno de sedas, no desaparezca tan rápido como debiera.

Por otro lado, los pañuelos no son imprescindibles. En el DVD de manipulación de Romaine viene una desaparicion de bastón sin pañuelos muy mágica y muy bien resuelta para que quede limpia y tú, a la vez, puedas descargarte de lo que necesites sin problemas. No se explica, pero no es necesario.

Saludines.

Rafa Cama.

----------


## CharlieCharm

Show March es un programa para mi gusto muy malo, ya que toma temas importantes y demaciado profundos para la joda.
Solo vi todo lo de magia, porque me gusta claro esta. 

Bueno... lo del baston bailarin, con el de desaparicion me parece una buena idea, queda muy linndo el final :D

----------


## carlossicilia

noelia; yo con el baston de aparicion si te sirve de ayuda utilizo el pañuelo rombo de 45 cm, creo que es, bueno el que venden de rombo en tiendamagia

----------


## Noelia

> noelia; yo con el baston de aparicion si te sirve de ayuda utilizo el pañuelo rombo de 45 cm, creo que es, bueno el que venden de rombo en tiendamagia


Bueno, acabo de recibir el pedido. Como soy tan chachi compré los rombo (pero sólo tenían en ese momento de 30 cm) y los streamers del FP. Probaré con ambas cosas a ver cuál funciona mejor y ya os cuento.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> No he usado nunca el bastón bailarín, pero te pongo un comentario leído en otro foro al respecto del mismo tema, combinar el bastón bailarín con el de desaparición.
> 
> Comentaba Xavier Tápias que para el bastón bailarín los hilos tienen que estar a una distancia muy muy precisa, para que se mantenga el centro de gravedad y todo eso.
> En un bastón plegable es muy difícil marcar esas zonas para que coincidan siempre. Puede llegarse a posicioens aproximadas, pero conviene más tenerlo milimétricamente preparado para evitar problemas.
> Para un solo uso se podría usar. Ajustas cada cosa en su sitio perfectamente y cuando terminas, se acabó. Pero la idea sería tenerlo preparado para repetirlo, y es ahí donde podrían surgir los problemas, ya que al abrirlo de nuevo podrían no estar en la misma posición relativa anterior.
> 
> La idea quizá pueda ser factible, pero Xavier Tápias, que sí que conoce estos aparatos, no la recomendaba. Recomendaba usar cada bastón para su cometido.
> 
> Un saludo!.


A veces pienso que complicáis los temas demasiado. En la página 34 del libro "Mis bastones y velas" de Ricardo "Fantasio" viene la descripción exacta de "El bastón que baila y desaparece" tanto en lo que respecta al efecto, los materiales y la preparación. 
No pienso desvelar aquí nada sobre este efecto porque pienso que de hacerlo debería  llevarlo al área secreta. Por otro lado observo, que siempre que alguien hace alguna pregunta referente a algún juego con cartas o técnica casi siempre se le remite al libro de "Cartomagia fundamental", de Vicente Canuto o a algún otro, y esto es lo que me gustaría que se hiciese en estos casos. Hay demasiados "cartomagos", en este foro, que guardan celosamente sus "secretos" pero no les importa hablar, e incluso opinar y desvelar aquello que no han utilizado nunca en su magia.
Por ello solicito que, al igual que se hace con los juegos de cartas y con los de numismagia por ejemplo, se ponga el mismo celo en estos otros juegos que no suelen ser practicados por la mayoría pero sí por una minoría entre los que me encuentro.

Muchas gracias por comprenderlo, y... saludos mágicos

----------


## carlossicilia

perdon noelia, me equivoque con el que yo lo hago es de 30cm de rombo pense que era de 45cm ya me diras pero seguro que con el que has recibido de 30 te sale de miedo. gracias y perdon

----------


## magican

alguien me dice como meter el hi por el baston de desaparicion :Confused: 



javier es un capo

----------


## germagics

> A veces pienso que complicáis los temas demasiado. En la página 34 del libro "Mis bastones y velas" de Ricardo "Fantasio" viene la descripción exacta de "El bastón que baila y desaparece" tanto en lo que respecta al efecto, los materiales y la preparación. 
> No pienso desvelar aquí nada sobre este efecto porque pienso que de hacerlo debería  llevarlo al área secreta. Por otro lado observo, que siempre que alguien hace alguna pregunta referente a algún juego con cartas o técnica casi siempre se le remite al libro de "Cartomagia fundamental", de Vicente Canuto o a algún otro, y esto es lo que me gustaría que se hiciese en estos casos. Hay demasiados "cartomagos", en este foro, que guardan celosamente sus "secretos" pero no les importa hablar, e incluso opinar y desvelar aquello que no han utilizado nunca en su magia.
> Por ello solicito que, al igual que se hace con los juegos de cartas y con los de numismagia por ejemplo, se ponga el mismo celo en estos otros juegos que no suelen ser practicados por la mayoría pero sí por una minoría entre los que me encuentro.
> 
> Muchas gracias por comprenderlo, y... saludos mágicos


 Totalmente de acuerdo!!!, Parece ser que hay un area secreta personalmente pienso que hay muchos secretos fuera de ese area.
Saludos

----------


## Juandi

> alguien me dice como meter el hi por el baston



El HI no se mete por ningún sitio del bastón. Lo siento, pero funciona de otra manera.

La descripción exacta viene en el libro que se ha indicado un poco más arriba.

Personalmente considero lo mismo que ha dicho Letang citando a Tapias: la combinación de los dos efectos es poco aconsejable, a pesar de que se comercialicen así.

Mágicos saludos.

Un comentario más. En este hilo, para no estar en el área secreta, se está desvelando demasiado. Para ayudar no es necesario ser tan explicito.

----------


## MAGIC CARU

Yo lo he fabricado con el bastón que aparece de Fantasio (pañuelo que se transforma en varita) y me ha salido bien. El centro de gravedad se encuentra con unas pruebas y un rato de preparación. Pero el resultado lo vale.  :Wink:

----------


## Niram

Xavier Tapias es uno de los grandes y sus ideas siempre han ido acordes a él... sin embargo yo creo que combinar estos dos efectos sí se puede hacer y con buenos resultados; de hecho hace tiempo que adquirí un baston Fantasio y el libro que ya se ha comentado 'Mis bastones y velas', y probé lo que en él se explica.

Aunque lo cierto es que el método que describe Fantasio en su libro no es muy recomendable, ya que quieras o no, nunca conseguirás un bastón de la misma longitud. Yo hace tiempo inventé un gimmick para este tipo de bastones (similar al que describe Fantasio), pero con la ventaja de que sirve para cualquier longitud y es totalmente invisible (si algun dia pertenezco al área secreta lo comparto  :Wink1: ).

Despues de probarlo en público supe que estos efectos sí son compatibles, y además el resultado es incluso más llamativo... lo que, eso sí, es un efecto de escenario (tanto el baston bailarín como el de desaparición, y por lo tanto la combinación de ambos).

Y por cierto, una idea genial que vi hace tiempo con un bastón de desaparición es la de cargar un ramo de flores (cuanto más grande mejor) en lugar de pañuelos; y en el momento de hacerlo desaparecer, se apoya el baston en el interior de un jarrón vacío y Voilá!... un bastón se convierte en un ramo y encima acabas limpio! (o casi...  :Wink1: )

Saludos!

----------


## leitopro

los pañuelos que tienes que utilizar deben der pañuelos de seda bien finitos te compras dos y listo y ahi al armarlo veras que tal si crees que desaparece muy lento corta el pañuelo y vas probando nuevamente ( te recomiendo ke al cortarlo posteriormente kemes las orillas con un encendedor para que no se dilache)

espero te funcione por que a mi si 
saludos

----------


## magicmontxito

yo uso pañuelos de 25*25  y no me van mal! Eso si como dice leitopro de seda y finitos.

----------


## Sergi Dalmag

Ahora en tiendamagia han sacado este producto: El Bastón Bailarín que Desaparece Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia.

----------

